# Sexy cologne?



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

OK, I don't know if I'm posting this in the right spot or not. I am working hard on becoming sexy. I am working the 180, which has one line of "get sexy." I am working out, new clothes, new hair style, etc. How about cologne. I have researched it a little, but do any ladies on here have suggestions? Or men if you know something that . . . ahem . . . achieves the desired result.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I LOVE Eternity. My favorite.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Go to the fragrance counter and test the samples. Try to find one completely different from what you are used to. That's the key anyway--something different.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Le Male by Jean Paul Gaultier !!!!!!!!

My *absolute* favorite !!!!!!!!

*drool*


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gio Pour Homme - subtle, fresh, clean, light.

Giorgio Armani Attitude - rich, dark, smokey, masculine. For some reason this fragrance reminds me of cigars, so perfect for a smoker LOL


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gio Pour Homme - subtle, fresh, clean, light.
> 
> Giorgio Armani Attitude - rich, dark, smokey, masculine. For some reason this fragrance reminds me of cigars, so perfect for a smoker LOL


He will be confused because we all like different thing! 

I like musk. I think it is a very manly smell!


----------



## limeyx (Mar 29, 2011)

reachingshore said:


> Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gio Pour Homme - subtle, fresh, clean, light.
> 
> Giorgio Armani Attitude - rich, dark, smokey, masculine. For some reason this fragrance reminds me of cigars, so perfect for a smoker LOL


Indeed, a sales-lady once told me that the chicks love Gorgio Armani....I didn't believe her, but it seems to be true


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Heee.. I do seem to prefer the brand, don't I? LOL

I think my absolute favorite male fragrance is Hugo Boss Green. By itself it isn't that special, but combined with my husband's sweat it turns into my own instant aphrodisiac LOL

I say, if you want to shop for perfume, do it during the summer. On your way to somewhere, when you are sweaty, just pop in to the store, spray something on, and leave. Wear it for a few hours and see what the fragrance turns into, mixed with your own.

Hmm.. also take note how many women ask you what it is you are wearing. Might help you decide LOL


----------



## Heinz Doofenshmirtz (Apr 12, 2011)

I honestly get the most compliments from women just from using the Old Spice "pure sport" deodorant... no fancy colognes or anything like that. Just good old fashioned b.o. repellant.


----------

